# New "Toys" from Laticrete



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

So we have grout wars sweet I like it. I know they spec and they say. When do I ever follow rules. Well some of us are working right now so I can not post pictures or copy and paste from sites. Like - said ya game I'm up for a challenge. Pick your color and ten paces. 


Haha wow I see everyone follows me where ever I go. I feel like I need to write a book and do autographs. Its coming folks maybe even a booth at coverings


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Shaughnn said:


> From the SpectraLockPro data sheet:
> 
> "Limitations
> ■ Not for use in areas subjected to harsh chemicals, or areas
> ...


This is why the IG2000 is marketed as a commercial product. It IS 100% solids epoxy.

Dan-- might your booth have a couch?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Dan-- might your booth have a couch?   [/QUOTE]



it will have a bar as well.............and only the cool kids can play........:gunsmilie:

I want to push the grout to the limit


----------

